# Thwacking- She really beat this yarn up.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This lady just snaps the yarn. So I guess there are so many different ways. I do snap my yarn so I guess I new about thwacking even though I did not. lol





Talk about artsy yarn I like this one.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks. These were great. I love the artsy yarns she spins.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. The artsy yarn was amazing. Also, I did not have any idea what thwaking was. Very interesting.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the videos!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Spooly said:


> Thanks for sharing. The artsy yarn was amazing. Also, I did not have any idea what thwaking was. Very interesting.


Same here. Thanks!


----------

